# Feeding compressed alfalfa bales.



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

I was purchasing regular sized alfalfa hay from our feed store but now I found out that TSC here by me sells the small compressed bales for $5 less a bale. So I bought one. The bale is the about the same weight as the regular sized bale but it is so much nicer then the larger bale. Its greener and smells so much fresher. I am wondering if its going to last me as long as a regular bale that lasts me 6 days for my 5 goats. If it does Ill be saving $25 or more a month depending on how long it lasts me. Does anyone here feed their goats compressed hay bales and do they last you as long or longer then a regular sized bale?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We had compressed bales for awhile...the only reason we had them was because our friend gave us a really good deal (hay dealer) so we tried them out. They were WAY easy to feed...No waste, but they definately didn't last me as long as a full bale because they aren't a full bale. Our's were three tie and were lighter to where I could pick them up, they were heavy, but i'm a pretty strong gal. They were supposed to be sent to Japan, but the shipment got canceled. I personally like regular 2 or 3 tie bales better.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't really care for the compressed bales. Our goats seem to waste most of it. And I don't like that it is so green. . . too green, looks like they colored it and it is would not naturally look like that. But that's just what ours looked like. . .

I like the regular bales - seems like they are more leafy too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

never tried the compressed bales...I think I'll stick to the regular ones though.... :wink:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

We feed round bales. Plop one in the goat barn and they eat on it for 4 days.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

up here its a lot more feasabile to buy timothy/brome/alfalfa mix for $7-8 then the $35 imported (WA) compact bales, we almost go through a bale a day...

but since you only have 5 goats, it might work for you!


----------

